# Clay bar or compound?



## AnotherDubb (Nov 10, 2007)

my 91 jettas black paint is faded and i want to shine it up.... will a clay bar shine it or do i need to compound the whole car... or is there any better options?.... i compounded a small area and it cme out good, it was just alot of work











_Modified by AnotherDubb at 1:29 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Clay bar or compound? (AnotherDubb)*

Clay bar will not shine. It's only purpose is to shear off embedded particles and contaminants......it feels like it pulls rail dust and particles out of the paint. It is an important step is paint care, but not the one that actually shines it.
Compounding is pretty aggressive. You might be better off with a dual action polisher and a finer polish than "harsher" compounding. The speed with finer grit is the advantage. 
Basics:
1. Wash
2. Tar removal, sap removal
3. Clay 
4. Polish (in whatever form you decide, there are many opinions on this)
5. Seal or Wax
http://www.Autopia.org has crazy amounts of information on this very topic as does the Vortex Detailing lounge http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=24


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Clay bar or compound? (AnotherDubb)*

just get a new paint job


----------



## VisciousVR (Jan 29, 2008)

I've used the clay bar, its alot of work but it really prepped the surface great for using a heavy wax. If you go to a paint shop they usually have high quality waxes one semi gloss and another gloss. The first coat takes out the scratches and the second shines it back to new.


----------

